# Guessing Game!



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Ok so I was looking up a certain colour gene, when I came across one cool looking beauty! I thought it would be fun to do a mini guessing game with him. Now, so u know, I only know ONE term for the colour, if there is more then I don't likely know it.. This should be fairly easy for the colour experts too


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Black + silver maybe


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> Black + silver maybe


Haha nope.
ONE hint, it's probably the LAST thing you'd expect


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Ok im gonna guess one more time flaxen sooty chestnut


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Nokotaheaven said:


> Haha nope.
> ONE hint, it's probably the LAST thing you'd expect


That's Sir Royal Excalibur, who is a silver dapple Gypsy stallion, silver dapple being another term for silver + black. The listing of him as a "chocolate palomino" is due to the lack of education of his owners, not anything to do with his genetic colour. He has sired foals that are homozygous for black, which proves he cannot possibly be red based himself.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Ah ok. See, I was wrong. Sorry...
And yeah, Chillaa, you're right. Looking now I actually don't see how I actually missed that, besides that in these pics in a couple areas there seems to be a reddish tone. If you don't mind me asking, how do you know it's one? Because i know palominos can be quite dark


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Chiilaa said:


> That's Sir Royal Excalibur, who is a silver dapple Gypsy stallion, silver dapple being another term for silver + black. The listing of him as a "chocolate palomino" is due to the lack of education of his owners, not anything to do with his genetic colour. He has sired foals that are homozygous for black, which proves he cannot possibly be red based himself.


There you go again trying to muddy the waters with facts and such..:lol:


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Hurray I was right the first time!!!!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Nokotaheaven said:


> Ah ok. See, I was wrong. Sorry...
> And yeah, Chillaa, you're right. Looking now I actually don't see how I actually missed that, besides that in these pics in a couple areas there seems to be a reddish tone. If you don't mind me asking, how do you know it's one? Because i know palominos can be quite dark


Because of his produce. A palomino horse is carrying two red alleles, so they are "ee". He has produced offspring that are homozygous black - "EE". Since if he were palomino he could only pass on "e", he has to be black based.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> Hurray I was right the first time!!!!


Haha yeah, sorry xD


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Chiilaa said:


> Because of his produce. A palomino horse is carrying two red alleles, so they are "ee". He has produced offspring that are homozygous black - "EE". Since if he were palomino he could only pass on "e", he has to be black based.


Ah okay, that makes sense


----------

